#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia

## nitika.arora

*Here is a list of Government Universities in Australia*

*Universities in Sydney* 

University of Western Sydney  [UWS]Macquarie University  [MACQUARIE]University of New South Wales  [UNSW]University of Sydney  [SYDNEY]University of Technology Sydney  [UTS]
*Universities in Melbourne*

Deakin University  [Deakin]Monash University  [MONASH]RMIT University  [RMIT]Swinburne University of Technology  [SWINBURNE]University of Ballarat  [BALLARAT]University of Melbourne  [MELBOURNE]La Trobe University  [LATROBE]Victoria University  [VU]Australian Catholic University  [ACU]





  Similar Threads: Engineering Universities in Australia - Universities for Engineering in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Best universities of australia - Ranking of Australian University Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------

